# My First real kitless pen



## jcgolov (Mar 4, 2017)

Hi. I quickly made some resin last night, so I could go back into trying to complete a kitless pen today since I, for once, have enough time. 
I have had 3-4 goes at it in the past that ended either in disaster or the creation the most ugly looking pens. :-(
You may note that the section is a little bit in a dodgy state. This was again my attempt to engrave something on the section using a new Chinese laser engraver for the first time some weeks ago. Obviously the settings for the laser were not quite right.  It was not part of design 
I did not have a clip for this prototype.
It is 5.5 inches long with a cap of of 2.3 inches and a barrel including the section and the nib of 4.7inches.
The section comes from an El-Grande with a tweaked nib.
I do have some question: Are the sizes acceptable for this fountain pen. Also I have seen some amazing pens here and some had a ring, and I wonder how folks insert a ring on the cap.. I just can't figure out how you can do that. Finally is the thread OK?
Many thanks


----------



## Racer3770 (Mar 4, 2017)

Looks great to me! Nice job. I like that deep color red. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## jcgolov (Mar 4, 2017)

Racer3770 said:


> Looks great to me! Nice job. I like that deep color red.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app



You would not believe how I got this red. 3 pots, one with Blue and Gold PerlEx, one Red with Silver and one with Green and another type of Gold. Mixed the lot in one pot and poured. Complete surprise


----------



## Racer3770 (Mar 4, 2017)

jcgolov said:


> Racer3770 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks great to me! Nice job. I like that deep color red.
> ...




And it came out completely red? lol that's awesome. That's what I love about casting. 



Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## jcgolov (Mar 4, 2017)

Yep. I had in my mind something brownish because of the green and blue.... I wonder if the silver PeralEx with the red resin made the difference given the same proportion for 3 pots.


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 5, 2017)

Cap rings: here is a thread I remembered having some great information ... LINK


----------



## jcgolov (Mar 5, 2017)

duncsuss said:


> Cap rings: here is a thread I remembered having some great information ... LINK



Many thanks Duncan. 
I have saved the link as a pdf and I going to take a dive into trying to get the procedure right.....
Brillant as I like to see things, it helps.
Jean Claude


----------



## magpens (Mar 5, 2017)

Great pen ... love the color !!!!

I am sure you have seen this:

http://content.penturners.org/library/techniques/adding_bands_to_your_caps.pdf


----------

